# A stroll in the English countryside



## bloeff (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi everybody,

Thanks to encouragement from many of you, I persevered and finished the project. Here it is - all 5,784 tracks!! I wonder what Tallis would have thought had he heard this. He was such a creative genius that he probably imagined the day when man would develop the technology to enable a single human being to sing all 40 parts of his motet Spem in alium "at the same time"! Enjoy and let me know what you think.






P.S. I would really like to promote my music and get it "into the right ears". Any suggestions in this area would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks again,
Bruce


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

A remarkable achievement!
As an interpretation, maybe the inevitable homogenity of the voices lends it a touch of blandness - a bit like a consort of viols compared to a string quartet.

As for promoting your music, my advice (as a business coach) is to consider this a strictly business venture and do what business people do (or should do) when they have to promote their services.

(1) _Talk to people_. Build up a network. Find the people who like your work, and the subset of these who are prepared to advocate it and you. So advocates have to be people that know people who might be buyers/clients of yours. People buy from people. A potential employer or purchaser of your services is far more likely to buy from you if their trusted and respected friend and colleague says they should than if you do.

(2) Give them an experience. In that respect, you're already doing that. But think about all the other ways you can give people an experience of what you do. The reason why you should do this is that it is a good way of getting people into their feelings and people make decisions best when they're in their feelings - and you want them to decide to engage you.


----------

